# New Arrival Dundee Docks, Scotland



## Capeesh (Sep 4, 2010)

Thought I would share with you, a few pics, of the Large structure that arrived in my hometown of Dundee Scotland !!!

The Rowan Goliath VII Houstan Texas

1







2






3






4






5


----------



## Capeesh (Sep 5, 2010)

Tried to get a night time pic of the Rig ... this was the best out of a bad bunch. I`m just a begginer !!!


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 5, 2010)

The aliens have landed in Dundee???? :gah: 

Looks like it in the first of your photos here. That first photo here is a good test photo for trying out your first cloning technique with the clone tool. Try to get rid of that street light.


----------



## Canosonic (Sep 5, 2010)

What the heck is it doing up there?

Anyway, the night photo is really nice, I like it, try doing some more and posting them around the forums. Trying experimenting to get something new, rather than the standard views of the first lot.
They're OK for memories, but they don't go further than that.


----------



## Capeesh (Sep 5, 2010)

LaFoto said:


> The aliens have landed in Dundee???? :gah:
> 
> Looks like it in the first of your photos here. That first photo here is a good test photo for trying out your first cloning technique with the clone tool. Try to get rid of that street light.


 
Hows this looking now !!!


----------

